
Ember Daily Tip 75: Are you sure? - eibrahim
http://www.emberdaily.tips/2016/09/12/75-are-you-sure
======
inputcoffee
This link does not point to where you claim it points. I got this instead:

[https://goodbits.io/pricing](https://goodbits.io/pricing)

~~~
eibrahim
it should be working now. here it is again
[http://www.emberdaily.tips/2016/09/12/75-are-you-
sure](http://www.emberdaily.tips/2016/09/12/75-are-you-sure)

